# Silvia Pressure Adjustment



## Dang24

Hi,

Recently got a Silvia and really happy with it, though I'm not sure what the brewing pressure is. I'm assuming it's 15bar as it fits the pods, just wondering if there's a link to adjusting the pressure or someone has done it before?

I tried to test the pressure with a pressure gauge, but it didn't work and didn't like it as it started to make a hissing house from the boiler! Seems ok now thank god!

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AussieEx

Is it new? V3 & V4 have an adjustable OPV, and I've never needed to adjust it on my V3. Google 'adjust Silvia OPV'. Consensus seems to be to proceed with caution.


----------



## Dang24

Hi, no it's not new, 2013 and is the v3. It seems ok, but is running fast even though I've been tamping harder and making the grind as fine as I can just thought lowering the pressure might help.

Oh really, thanks for the heads up. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## jeebsy

Pressure doesn't affect the pour that much.


----------



## Dang24

Oh ok, I was reading that you can adjust the pressure with the right grind. I'm guessing finer?

The spots don't seem that bitter but it made a big difference when I done it on my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Dang24

I managed to test it and its running at 10bar, so I think the extra 1bar won't make much difference anyway.


----------



## AussieEx

10bar is what they come from the factory at IIRC. If you're trying to slow the pour, yes: grind finer, or updose, slightly. Just do one at a time!


----------



## Dang24

Thanks AussieExpat, I'll try a finer grind tomoz. Do love the Silvia though, it's a nice machine.


----------



## coffeecenter

I have found the same problem with my Silvia v3. I have a Rocky and have found that grinding finer and updosing works well. I noticed my updosing would interfere with the group head screw when using the stock double basket. I purchased the Rancilio Bottomless Portafilter with the 21 gram basket and have seen the best results from that. I can tamp to 30 lbs with 20 grams of finely ground coffee and I get a perfect 2oz shot at 25 seconds every time. The coffee has room to expand in the bottomless portafilter and never touches the group head screw.


----------



## AussieEx

I find 16g in the stock basket is my sweet spot. Much more than that and there's not enough headspace. Much less, and there's channeling due (I think) to the basket ridge & insufficient puck depth. So I usually adjust grind around 16g.


----------



## frandavi99

I always did the same with the stock basket. Now use 18g in an 18g VST. Never directly compared them but I prefer the VST.


----------



## Dang24

You had any experience with the IMS basket?


----------



## coffeecenter

I am assuming the VST 18g will fit into the Silvia Portafilter... is that correct?

I notice the VST basket recommends the 58.35 tamper... is that what you use?

I am looking for a new basket to replace the stock 14g basket and wanted to know more!


----------



## frandavi99

Yea fits fine in the portafilter. I started out with a 58mm tamper and it worked ok, but was a little loose. Now I have a 58.35mm (I think) and it's a much better fit.


----------



## Dang24

I'm running a IMS double basket and it fits and works fine. In the end I went with a 58.4mm tamper as it fits much better and feel it gives a better seal but I'm sure 0.05 won't make much difference! ;-)

Anyone know a way to loosen the OPV nut, mine is well and truly stuck and don't want to be spreading WD40 in there just yet!


----------



## Dang24

Hi, yeah that's why I went for the IMS but I'm getting better results from the Rancilio basket the the IMS atm. I think I maybe that the IMS doesn't sit as well as the Rancilio in the portafilter and the seal isn't as good. But trial and error I guess.

I did see somewhere that rancho also check their basket for tolerance too, but I'm sure its not as right as IMS.


----------



## frandavi99

Keep trying. You'll probably need to tweak things to suit the new basket, but it's probably worth persevering.

I know from other threads that not everyone sticks with the IMS or VST baskets as they can be difficult to master. And if your coffee already tastes good, then why bother. But I find my VST much more consistent.


----------



## Wando64

frandavi99 said:


> Yea fits fine in the portafilter.


Are you sure you are referring to the standard, spouted, Rancilio portafilter?

My experience is that any basket bigger than the stock does not fit properly (unless of course I use a bottomless portafilter)

I am not asking with the intention of challenging you. I am genuinely interested to know whether you have found an 18g basket that fits (properly).


----------



## frandavi99

My ridged 18g VST sits fine in the double spout Rancilio portafilter I have. I assume it's standard, I got it 2nd hand.

Don't know how much room there is underneath but I've never had any issues using it.

Hears Has Bean's compatibility list:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket


----------



## RazorliteX

I'm using 15.2g in an IMS basket with an exact 30g yield 4 out of 5 times. Taste wise for me this is the sweet spot. It's amazing how much more comes out if I weight it at 15g dead on (too much water around 45g). This is based on the Auber PID defaults of 1 sec pre-infusion. 2.5 second wait. 25 second pour.


----------



## johnealey

Wando64 said:


> Are you sure you are referring to the standard, spouted, Rancilio portafilter?
> 
> My experience is that any basket bigger than the stock does not fit properly (unless of course I use a bottomless portafilter)
> 
> I am not asking with the intention of challenging you. I am genuinely interested to know whether you have found an 18g basket that fits (properly).


 Can't comment on the IMS's but both my 15g and 18g VST fit fine in the std double spouted rancilio portafiltee. The 22g VST definately too big for the std double handle only fitting in the naked (rancilio or other).

I tend to use all three in the naked as bizarrely, cleaner in use with no water held in handle to drip over the worktop after a quick rinse under the grouphead, post shot, post quick wipe, pre cleanwipe if that makes sense.

John


----------



## rvcasa

I never had to adjust the pressure...

And 15 Bar is way too much. Although the factory advises 10 Bar, I know most folks to set it at 8.5-9 Bar.

A lower pressure (8 Bar), does not require fine grind and therefore your coffee won't be bitter, as some complain when using 11+ Bar

Anyways, here a link to do it your self:


----------

